# Pulverbeschichtung entfernen



## Delgado (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

lässt sich eine Pulverbeschichtung mit Lösemitteln (Abbeizer) oder nur mechanisch (Schleifen, Sandstrahlen) entfernen.

Danke vorab für Eure Ratschläge.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## pralle99 (9. Juli 2004)

Kommt drauf an. Einen Alu-Rahmen würde ich z.B. nicht sandstrahlen lassen.
Am besten bei einem Pulverbeschichtungs-Betrieb chemisch entfernen lassen.
Kleineren Teilen bin ich auch schon mal erfolgreich mit Heissluftfön und Spachtel zu Leibe gerückt.

Gruß
Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny.winter (9. Juli 2004)

Ich habe schon zwei Rahmen bei www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de pulvern und natürlich vorher entlacken lassen. War beide Male fasziniert vom Ergebnis!
Kannst ja mal anfragen, was das Entlacken kostet.


----------



## treehugger (9. Juli 2004)

johnny.winter schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe schon zwei Rahmen bei www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de pulvern und natürlich vorher entlacken lassen. War beide Male fasziniert vom Ergebnis!
> Kannst ja mal anfragen, was das Entlacken kostet.





> chemisch entlacken pauschal Aufpreis 20,00 EUR




Steht auf der Seite.

Gruß Max


----------



## Delgado (9. Juli 2004)

Danke für die Infos.

Gruß Delgado


----------



## painkiller (10. Juli 2004)

die bepulvern euer bike auch!!

http://www.brandes-speckesser.de/index.html

ist vielleicht sogar billiger!


----------



## Uraltbiker (10. Juli 2004)

Und um die Qual der Wahl noch zu steigern,gibts auch noch diese Adresse:

http://www.bikecolours.de/ 

Die Preise sind wohl all inclusive,einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## dantist (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo

habe eine Frage zu diesem Thema. Nach dem die Pulverbeschichtung entfernt wurde, wie oben beschrieben, kann man den Rahmen "roh" belassen, also Alu natur? Oder ist es zwingend, dass dieser wieder pulverbeschichtet wird?  

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## kastel67 (11. Januar 2005)

Moin,

natur geht wohl nicht weil das Alu mit dem Luftsauerstoff oder auch Getränkenspritzern (Säuren) aus der Trinkflasche reagiert. Also immer neu beschichten. z.B. hier www.mvg-wiesbaden.de da kannst Du Dir Deinen Rahmen auch versilbern lassen. 

Gruß k67


----------



## dantist (11. Januar 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort. Aber es gibt doch auch viele Räder, die "alutnaturfarben" sind. Sind denn diese Rahmen z.B. mit Klarlack behandelt, dass sie nicht oxidieren oder was auch immer mit Alu in Verbindung mit Sauerstoff passiert?


----------



## kastel67 (11. Januar 2005)

Moin,

also alle "alutnaturfarben" Rahmen die ich kenne sind mit Klarlack behandelt, was nicht bedeutet das es Ausnahmen gibt, aber mir ist keine bekannt.

Gruß k67


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (11. Januar 2005)

Hi

Danke für die Auskunft. Also dann sollte es theoretisch möglich sein, die Pulverbeschichtung zu entfernen, nachher den Rahmen mit Klarlack zu lackieren et voilà man hat einen Rahmen im Alunatur-Look?


----------



## Wonko (11. Januar 2005)

kastel67 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> also alle "alutnaturfarben" Rahmen die ich kenne sind mit Klarlack behandelt, was nicht bedeutet das es Ausnahmen gibt, aber mir ist keine bekannt.


 Mir ist auch noch kein "naturbelassener" Alurahmen untergekommen, aber technisch spricht zunächst einmal wenig dagegen: zwar korrodiert Aluminium sehr leicht und schnell, aber die sich dabei bildende Oxidschicht schützt das darunter liegende Aluminium und sorgt so dafür, dass die Korrossion oberflächlich bleibt. Dies ist der Grund, warum Aluminium auch gerne als korrosionsbeständig (oder gar "rostfrei") beworben wird. Beim Eloxieren passiert letztlich auch nichts anderes, als dass kontrolliert auf elektrochemischem Weg eine solche Oxidschicht erzeugt wird. 

 Ob es an den Schweißnähten nicht unter Umständen doch Probleme durch Korrosion geben könnte, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Optisch ist ein naturbelassener (und daher korrodierter) Alurahmen aber sowieso weniger ansprechend, als ein Rahmen der erst gebürstet und dann klarlackiert wurde und schon allein deshalb empfiehlt sich eine Lackierung.


----------



## kastel67 (11. Januar 2005)

dantist schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Danke für die Auskunft. Also dann sollte es theoretisch möglich sein, die Pulverbeschichtung zu entfernen, nachher den Rahmen mit Klarlack zu lackieren et voilà man hat einen Rahmen im Alunatur-Look?



Moin,

genau so werden die "Alunatur-Look" Rahmen gemacht. Die Güte/Design der Oberfläche kannst Du dadurch bestimmen indem Du den Rahmen bürstest, polierst oder mit Schmirgelpapier unterschiedlicher Körnung so behandelst dass es Dir gefällt. Anschließend gründlich entfetten und dann Klarlack aus der Sprühdose drüber sprühen. Habe für sowas mal Klarlack für Autometalliclack genommen. Geht tadellos und "Nasen" sieht man keine weil es eben Klarlack ist.

Gruß k67


----------



## marcellus123 (22. Juli 2018)

Hallo, diese Frage ist jetzt schon alt, aber immernoch aktuell und ich habe im Netz nur wenig darüber gefunden, das meiste waren nur stückchenhafte Antworten in Foren. Habe auf meiner Website einen Artikel dazu geschrieben der das ganze Thema abdeckt, Fragen und Anregungen gerne willkommen https://www.sandstrahler.online/pulverbeschichtung-entfernen/


----------



## memphis35 (22. Juli 2018)

Werbung ?


----------

